# bees living space questions



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I would like to start with bees this spring here in KY. I have a small garden and lots of fruit trees. I live way out in nowhere with no neighbors in sight so it is very quiet here. My first question is about locating a hive. The ideal place I see is in the far corner of my garden. The garden is 50 x 55 and located about 100 feet from the house, chicken pens and horse barns are located further away. I have a compost bin in one corner of the garden. I have been keeping my burn barrel in another corner of the same garden, and burn a small amount of trash a few times a week. Would I need to relocate the burn barrel so as not to upset the bees? 

I'm sure there will be many differing answers to my second question : ) 

Am I crazy to start keeping bees at this point in time, with CCD and other problems around? I don't want to start a business, just have plenty of bees for my gardens and trees and honey to use in my own home. And I really think bees are facinating creatures : ) Thanks in advance. Mary.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think the burn barrel will be much of a problem as long as you make sure the wind is blowing away from the bees when you burn. But then I'm new, so wait until you hear from more of the experts. 

As for starting bee keeping, it's never too late!! We need more beekeepers out here to help with the CCD. If you're in a rural area, that's one of the best places to help preserve them and keep them going. I find them very fascinating and hope you will, too. Check some of the other threads as to wind breaks, either natural or man-made. That will keep them more temperate. Face their opening to the south. All sorts of very valuable information on this site!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

starting to keep bees today isn't any more chancy than a hundred years ago. they had trecial mites, american fowl brood, europen fowl brood and a host of other problem. While today those above named things are still around, most bees have built a restance to them some what.

CCD today is mostly related to those who transport their bees all over the USA for pollantaion services.

As for placeing them any where where you can make a wind break or there is a natural one is fine. The books say to face the hives east but 99% of mine face south or a south easter varation.

I'd keep the bees well away from the burning barrel. Many smoke the bees to gentil them down before inspections and removing honey supers. Why have that burning barrel smoke wafeing over them several times a week. If they want to work your garden they will find it from where evar they are placed on the property. If they don't want to work the garden you won't have any more luck with them sitting between the rows.

 Al


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

That's about what I was thinking. I could put my hive over on the far side of the house, in among my peach and apple trees and against a fenceline. But it will be about 30 feet from the door. Will the bees mind being so close to the house and noise from dogs? Or maybe I should wait until I can locate my burn barrel elsewhere.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd be more worried about the dogs than the bees being upset with noise. Will the dogs leave the hives alone? Can the dogs get to the hives? What's on the other side of the fence line? If it's crops, do the crops get sprayed? If yes, do not place them there or have your neighbor tell you what day he'll be spraying so that you can close the bees in the night before.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our nearest hives are about 30 yards from the front door and maybe 50 yards from the back door.
with flower gardens all around the front door and back door we always have bees around the doors.
I love it since the few salesman who come will not get out of their car and are quick to git, when I step out the door and ask if they are stupid and can't read the no tresspassing signs on both sides of the drive way by the road. 
Funny I've never had to shoot one yet.

If you can stand them buzzing around the door by all means place them on the porch if you wish.

 Al


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>My first question is about locating a hive. The ideal place I see is in the far corner of my garden. The garden is 50 x 55 and located about 100 feet from the house, chicken pens and horse barns are located further away. I have a compost bin in one corner of the garden. I have been keeping my burn barrel in another corner of the same garden, and burn a small amount of trash a few times a week. Would I need to relocate the burn barrel so as not to upset the bees?

The burn barrel won't upset the bees that much unless the smoke is blowing right in the entrance.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#locating


I'm sure there will be many differing answers to my second question : )

Am I crazy to start keeping bees at this point in time, with CCD and other problems around? I don't want to start a business, just have plenty of bees for my gardens and trees and honey to use in my own home. And I really think bees are facinating creatures : ) Thanks in advance. Mary.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thankyou Michael, that's a very informative link. I'll give it all alot of thought.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

TRAILRIDER said:


> I would like to start with bees this spring here in KY.


In addition to the other suggestions that have been made, I'll recommend that you get involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes during winter months, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers. There are a lot of good clubs in Kentucky:
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm



AverageJo said:


> I'd be more worried about the dogs than the bees being upset with noise. Will the dogs leave the hives alone? Can the dogs get to the hives?


I have three large dogs. They each had a turn checking out the hives, sticking their noise into the entrance. For the two older dogs, once was enough; for the younger dog, it took a couple of times.


----------

